# Character ideas



## Kender3421 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am currently in the pre-writing stage of my first furry story. It's going to be set in a city, placeholder, and more specificly is going to revolve around a bar. (don't say it, I know, Cheers furry style.) It is going to be something along the lines of a romantic comedy I am thinking so far, but with adult content mind you. I have decided to post the list of characters that I have so far so I can get some impressions, ideas and maybe even more characters. The ethnic parts after each name are for my own personal use, just to make sure that I don't use the same ethnic names.

=====

*Teige* (Celtic)- This is a male morphic dingo with stripped(red base, blonde markings) fur, short, straight  green hair, and soulful brown eyes. He is of tall height and has a slightly muscular build. He has trusting features but a sorrowful aura.   


 Teige is a little bit shy when it comes to woman, often putting his foot in his mouth when talking to them. He is the owner and bartender of â€œThe Dogs's Bottle,â€ a small bar located in the basement of a hotel. He is currently single. He owns a two bedroom apartment down the block.


 Teige wears a set of regular blue jeans, a white button down shirt, a silver chain around his neck and a brown long coat with multiple silver buckles around the waist and sleeves.


*Kallistrate (Greek)* - This is a female morphic rabbit with harlequin(pale magenta base, dark gold and slate markings) fur, chin length blue-black hair and playful dark brown eyes. She is of tiny height and has a slender build. She has a happy aura.  


 Kalli is brand new to town, having arrived just a few short days ago. She currently is staying at Teige's apartment in the guest room until she finds a place of her own. She arrived on a bus, broke, hungry and scared.


 Kalli wears a set of jeans, a belly exposing t-shirt, a gold arm band and a watch. She came to town with no other clothes except those on her back.


*Rosealva (Spanish) - *This is a female morphic mouse with pretty naturally colored fur, curly black hair, and intelligent pale brown eyes. She is of tall height and has a average build. She has a trusting attitude.


 Rose is a long time waitress at the bar and moonlights during the day as a strugeling actress. She has a small, one room loft not far from the bar and owns her own car.


 Rose wears skirts of somewhat questionable length while working at the bar along with a from fitting top to show of her modest chest. When not at the bar, she is in jeans and fitting shirts.


*Reese (Welsh)* - This is a male morphic ferret with light blue fur, knotted dark brown hair, and playful blue eyes. He is of average height and has a muscular build. His features are a mix of clever and crafty.  


 Reese is the resident patron of the bar. He loves chatting up any female who walks in the bar and is not afraid to get slapped for it. He is a writer by day and spends the nights at the bar. When he dosn't show up for his nightly drinks, Teige grows worried.


 Reese is dressed in a set of cargo pants and tank tops along with a gold chain around his wrist.


*Keavy (Scottish) *- This is a female morphic cougar with naturally patterned(teal base, light pink markings) fur, curly brown hair, and deep black eyes. She is of average height and has a delicate build. She has relaxed features but a playful aura.


 Keavy is a bar fly. She likes to socialize with everyone there but also lends a hand if Rose and Teige are busy. She considers herself to be a part-time employee.


 Keavy wears long skirts and loose tops to try and keep males from looking at her modest chest. She also wears a watch on her right wrist, indicating she is left handed.


----------

